# Net Send falschen Absender?



## der jonas (3. Mai 2005)

ich hab neulich ein Programm im Internet gesehn, dass mit Net Send Nachrichten übers Netzwerk versendet. Das iss Ja noch nich schwer aber dieses Programm konnte den Absendername ändern!

Ich hab mir nun vorgenommen das selbe auch zu machen und ein kleines Visual basic Programm zu schreiben.

kann mir jemand von euch jetzt sagen, falls des überhaupt geht,
wie man ganz normal in der Dos Eingabeaufforderung 
den Net Send befel schreibt, so dass ich einen eigenen Absendername wählen kann.


Mfg 
Jonas


----------



## MCIglo (3. Mai 2005)

Wäre mir neu, wenn das geht.


----------



## Julian Maicher (3. Mai 2005)

Über die Eingabeaufforderung ist es sicherlich nicht so einfach möglich.
Ich kenne ein Tool [1], mit welchem man es machen kann, aber ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wie das funktioniert.
Du könntest natürlich für dieses Tool ein GUI mit VB schreiben, da es sich dabei auch nur um ein Befehlszeilentool handelt. Musst mal auf der Seite gucken, ob das rechtlich gesehen erlaubt ist ...

[1] http://www.checksum.org/main/index....=60&func=fileinfo&parent=category&filecatid=7


----------



## der jonas (3. Mai 2005)

wie schon gesagt ich hab mir ein programm runtergeladen und da konnt ich des ändern!
und ich weiß auch dass des Programm die Nachrichten über den Nachrichtendienst verschickt.
kann des auch sein dass des Programm den Nachrichtendienst nur austrickst?
z. B. Computernamen kurzzeitig ändern oder so?


----------



## Julian Maicher (3. Mai 2005)

So kann ich es mir eigentlich auch nur erklären, da der Nachrichtendienst auf die lokalen Informationen vom Computer zurückgreift.
Vielleicht ändert er nicht den Hostname, sondern spielt dem Nachrichtendienst vor, er laufe auf einem anderen Rechner ... aber um was konkretes dazu zu sagen, habe ich zu wenig Ahnung davon.


----------



## 23|SIC (9. Mai 2005)

mit einer DLL geht das, aber dummerweise habe ich den namen der DLL vergessen.


ps.: hab was gefunden... http://www.ostrosoft.com/vb/projects/net_send/index.asp


----------

